# Cứu Vãn Hôn Nhân Và Thay Đổi Hoàn Toàn Cuộc Đời Tôi



## Halona999 (11 Tháng chín 2017)

Katja yêu Heinz khi mới 16 tuổi, nhưng cuộc hôn nhân của họ sau đó từng đứng bên bờ vực thẳm. Thế nhưng một ngày kia, 2 vợ chồng phát hiện một cuốn sách đặc biệt đã thay đổi hoàn toàn cuộc đời họ và đưa họ trở lại với nhau một lần nữa.

https://3.bp.************/-lBj5FL33STg/WJ3LZjMbnzI/AAAAAAAABr4/NU7-OON9qDQgkIEY-pOEuX0A_-HPfuD0QCLcB/s640/Z9iss8-20170208-cuon-sach-nay-da-cuu-van-hon-nhan-va-thay-doi-hoan-toan-cuoc-doi-toi.jpg
Một cuốn sách đặc biệt đã thay đổi cuộc đời và cứu vãn cuộc hôn nhân 
của 2 vợ chồng Katja và Heinz .(Ảnh: NTD)
​*Khủng hoảng trong hôn nhân*
Từ hồi niên thiếu, Katja đã yêu Heinz. Sau đó họ kết hôn và có 3 người con. Thời gian trôi qua, sự khác biệt giữa cặp vợ chồng người Áo trở nên rõ rệt và đẩy họ ra xa hơn. Cô nhận ra rằng cuộc hôn nhân của mình đang bị khủng hoảng.
“Những đứa trẻ lấy đi hết năng lượng và thời gian của tôi, Heinz và tôi cũng ngày càng xa cách. Ông ấy đã ở ngoài thường xuyên hơn và thậm chí muốn tìm một người bạn đời mới. Tôi chỉ là 1 người mẹ. Tôi cảm thấy tôi không đủ tốt và tôi đã đánh mất sự tự tin vào chính mình”.
Cô trở nên lo lắng và chán nản. Mặc dù đã làm tốt nhiệm vụ chăm sóc chồng con, nhưng cô luôn cảm thấy không nhận được sự yêu thương và quan tâm.
*Cuốn sách thay đổi cuộc đời*
Tháng 5/2001, một người bạn từ Đức đã đến thăm cặp vợ chồng. Ông mang theo một cuốn sách rất quý giá và hướng dẫn cho họ những bài tập đi kèm quyển sách.
Katja và Heinz đã thay phiên nhau đọc sách, họ chỉ mất 2 ngày để đọc xong toàn bộ nội dung. Cả 2 đều đồng ý rằng đó là 1 cuốn sách đáng kinh ngạc nhất mà họ từng đọc.
Quyển sách Chuyển Pháp Luân chứa những đạo lý của Pháp Luân Đại Pháp đã giải khai rất rất nhiều khúc mắc của hai người.
Pháp Luân Đại Pháp, còn được gọi là Pháp Luân Công, là một môn tu luyện cả tâm lẫn thân Trung Hoa cổ xưa. Môn tu luyện này được truyền ra lần đầu tiên ở Trung Quốc năm 1992 đã thu hút hàng chục triệu học viên, tuy nhiên sau đó đã bị bức hại bởi chính quyền đảng Cộng sản Trung Quốc.
Từ nhỏ, Katja đã đọc nhiều sách để tìm kiếm ý nghĩa của cuộc sống. Cô từng trải qua 6 tuần trong một ngôi chùa Phật giáo ở Nhật Bản khi 19 tuổi. Cô và Heinz cũng đã đến thăm những ngôi chùa Phật giáo ở Ấn Độ và Nhật Bản nhiều lần.
Tuy nhiên, họ vẫn không ngừng vật lộn để tìm ra ý nghĩa trong cuộc sống và trong hôn nhân của họ.
Đọc được Chuyển Pháp Luân quả là một bước ngoặt rất lớn đối với cặp vợ chồng, chẳng lâu sau họ bắt đầu bước vào con đường tu luyện.

https://2.bp.************/-uUaaqa8ZdbY/WJ3L_5TOIoI/AAAAAAAABr8/qA7CAgHZO2cerZtjJiNkW-Qsaz2n6KVfACLcB/s640/7tfTku-20170208-cuon-sach-vo-gia-nay-da-cuu-van-hon-nhan-va-thay-doi-hoan-toan-cuoc-doi-toi.jpg
Cuốn sách Chuyển Pháp Luân phiên bản tiếng Anh. (Ảnh: Internet)
​*Một cuộc đời mới*
Katja cho biết, “Pháp Luân Đại Pháp đã thay đổi hoàn toàn cuộc sống của tôi. Những bài giảng đã giúp tôi thay đổi cách nhìn cuộc sống. Giờ đây tôi trở nên ân cần hơn và biết nghĩ đến quyền lợi của người khác trước tiên. Chăm chỉ thực hiện điều đó hàng ngày đã mang đến cho cuộc sống của tôi những đổi thay tích cực”.
Trước đây, tự do với tôi nghĩa là mọi thứ phải theo ý tôi muốn. Nhưng hiện tại, nó đã thay đổi hoàn toàn: Tự do nghĩa là tôi sẽ chấp nhận bất cứ điều gì tôi phải đối mặt, với một tâm thái bình tĩnh. Vì tôi đã có nguyên lý Chân Thiện Nhẫn của Đại Pháp dẫn đường, và tôi sẽ làm tốt hơn mỗi ngày”, cô nói.
“Tôi đã dần dần nhận ra rằng một phần của vấn đề khiến hôn nhân trắc trở là do tôi. Trong quá khứ tôi cũng từng làm tổn thương và ngược đãi chồng mình. Tại sao trước đây tôi luôn bắt anh phải chịu hoàn toàn trách nhiệm cho những rắc rối? Không ai là hoàn toàn đúng hay hoàn toàn sai, và điều duy nhất tôi có thể làm chính là thay đổi bản thân mình”.
“Tôi cũng không còn giữ khư khư quan điểm của mình, thay vào đó tôi bắt đầu chú ý nhiều hơn đến ý kiến của người khác. Mối q.u.a.n h.ệ của vợ chồng tôi được cải thiện từ đây”.







Katja của ngày hôm nay, lạc quan và tự tin. (Ảnh: NTD)
​*Chia sẻ lợi ích của Pháp Luân Đại Pháp*
Katja sở hữu một cửa hàng trong thành phố hơn 10 năm qua, và cô thường nói với khách hàng về sự tuyệt vời của Pháp Luân Đại Pháp và cô đã được hưởng lợi thế nào từ môn tu luyện.
Cô mong rằng tất cả mọi người đều có cơ hội học Pháp Luân Đại Pháp và được hưởng lợi ích từ môn tu luyện. Cô cũng hy vọng họ sẽ tìm hiểu về cuộc đàn áp Pháp Luân Công xảy ra ở Trung Quốc và giúp đỡ ngăn chặn nó.
Cô vẫn nhớ lần đầu tiên đi giới thiệu môn tập cho mọi người. “Đó là tại Graz, tôi đã tự hỏi những người khác sẽ nghĩ gì về chúng tôi, đặc biệt là khi trời bắt đầu mưa. Tôi thì thầm với một học viên gần đó,’Họ có thể nghĩ chúng ta bị điên’. Ông lặng lẽ trả lời: ‘Hoàn toàn ngược lại. Ý chí của chúng ta sẽ để lại cho họ một ấn tượng tốt’”.
Katja tập luyện Pháp Luân Công trong 15 năm qua. Cô đã tìm thấy câu trả lời cho câu hỏi suốt cuộc đời mình và đã hiểu những khó khăn và khổ nạn trong cuộc sống là để giúp cô trở nên tốt hơn. “Tôi sẽ tiếp tục nói với mọi người về cuộc bức hại. Họ xứng đáng biết sự thật và không bị lừa gạt bởi những lời dối trá của Đảng Cộng sản Trung Quốc”, Katja nói. _(Theo NTDTV)_
*1. Giới thiệu về Pháp Luân Công*
Pháp Luân Công (hay còn gọi Pháp Luân Đại Pháp) là môn tu luyện cổ xưa cho cuộc sống hiện đại để nâng cao Đạo đức và Sức khỏe, được Ông Lý Hồng Chí truyền ra công chúng từ th.á.n.g 5/1992. Đây là công Pháp tính mệnh song tu, cốt lõi là tu tâm tính bằng cách học theo cuốn “Chuyển Pháp Luân” và sống theo nguyên lý Chân – Thiện – Nhẫn của vũ trũ, kết hợp với luyện 5 bài công pháp nhẹ nhàng đơn giản.
Công pháp hiện nay đã truyền khắp thế giới với hơn 100 triệu người luyện tập mỗi ngày, Pháp Luân Công hiện đã đưa vào nhiều trường học và trường Cảnh sát để giúp học viên tĩnh tâm, nâng cao giá trị đạo đức và thể chất.
*2. Hướng dẫn học Pháp Luân Công*
Tu luyện Pháp Luân Công gồm 2 phần, tu bằng cách đọc cuốn “Chuyển Pháp Luân” và cố gắng hòa đồng với nguyên lý Chân – Thiện – Nhẫn của vũ trụ, và luyện 5 bài công Pháp đơn giản nhẹ nhàng phù hợp với mọi lứa tuổi.
*3. Thiên như Chuyển Pháp Luân ai chưa đọc uổng kiếp làm người*
Chuyển Pháp Luân” tại sao lại được ca ngợi là “chiếc thang dẫn lên trời”, “một bộ thiên cổ kỳ thư chưa từng có trong lịch sử nhân loại”? Cuốn sách này có điều gì thần kỳ? Nó làm thế nào mà cải biến được tâm hồn và vận mệnh của hơn 100 triệu người trên toàn thế giới?
Australian Broadcasting Corporation (ABC) vào ngày 5 th.á.n.g 12 năm 2004 đã từng công bố danh sách xếp hạng 100 cuốn sách được người dân Úc yêu thích và bầu chọn từ hơn 5000 loại sách, sách “Chuyển Pháp Luân” xếp hạng thứ 14 trong 100 đầu sách, và là cuốn sách xuất xứ từ phương Đông duy nhất nói về tu luyện khí công.
“Chuyển Pháp Luân” tạo ra một cơn sốt, và trở thành một trong 10 đầu sách bán chạy nhất Trung Quốc năm 1997
“Chuyển Pháp Luân” là cuốn sách về tu luyện của Phật Gia, rất nhiều ẩn đố về vũ trụ, sinh mệnh và con người được Sư Phụ Lý giảng giải rõ ràng và minh bạch. Trong quá trình đọc sách độc giả có thể thấy được sự thay đổi rõ nét về nhân sinh quan và thế giới quan của mình. Rất nhiều độc giả sau khi đọc xong cuốn sách đã thốt lên rằng ” Đây chính là điều mà tôi đang tìm bấy lâu nay”…. Sách Chuyển Pháp Luân hiện tại đã được dịch ra 38 ngôn ngữ và phổ truyền tại hơn 140 quốc gia trên thế giới.
*4. Tu luyện Pháp Luân Công có chữa bệnh hiểm nghèo mà khoa học không chữa được?*
Theo cuộc khảo sát 12.731 học viên vào năm 1998 bởi đoàn chuyên viên y tế tại Bắc Kinh, người ta thấy rằng 99,1% người tập đang trên đường phục hồi sức khỏe, trong đó 58,5% đã hoàn toàn hồi phục. Các trường hợp hồi phục bao gồm cả những bệnh khó chữa như thoái hóa cột sống, bệnh bao tử, gan nhiễm mỡ, tiểu đường, huyết áp… cho đến những trường hợp nan y như ung thư và các bệnh hiếm gặp khác.
*5. Tại sao ĐCSTQ đàn áp Pháp Luân Công*
Pháp Luân Công là môn tu luyện ôn hòa, phi chính trị, mang lại lợi ích cả thân lẫn tâm nên nhận được sự ủng hộ của đông đảo quần chúng nhân dân và giới quan chức trong Đảng Cộng Sản Trung Quốc (ĐCSTQ). Chỉ sau vài năm ngắn ngủi kể từ ngày chính thức công bố, Pháp Luân Công đã vô cùng phổ biến ở Trung Quốc. Vào cuối những năm 1990, theo thống kê của chính phủ Trung Quốc có khoảng 70-100 triệu người theo học. 
-Tuy nhiên do sự đố kỵ của Giang Trạch Dân, nguyên tổng bí thư ĐCSTQ lúc bấy giờ, ông ấy lo sợ quyền lực của mình bị ảnh hưởng, thêm vào đó số lượng học viên vô hình chung đã lớn hơn số lượng đảng viên ĐCSTQ lúc bấy giờ là (60-65 triệu). ĐCSTQ vốn sợ bất kỳ nhóm độc lập nào, và Pháp Luân Công là nhóm lớn nhất.
– Do thuyết “Vô Thần Luận” mà ĐCSTQ tuyên truyền từ khi nắm chính quyền, làm cho người dân Trung Quốc làm điều ác mà không sợ báo ứng làm cho xã hội Trung Quốc trước dốc không phanh, Không có Thiên đường hay địa ngục, Còn Pháp Luân Công lại khuyên con người làm điều thiện theo Chân Thiện Nhẫn, và có thiện hữu ác báo.
– Do bản chất tà ác của ĐCSTQ là Giả Ác Đấu đối lập với Chân Thiện Nhẫn mà học viên Pháp Luân Công hành động theo, đã làm ĐCSTQ càng lộ rõ bản chất ra.
ĐCSTQ luôn muốn kiểm soát từng suy nghĩ của người dân, muốn người dân nghĩ những gì mà Đảng muốn, nên Đảng sẵn sàng nhổ tận gốc những gì mà không giống Đảng. Nên Đảng này chuyên sử dụng các chiến dịch bạo lực để kiểm soát người dân, làm cho người dân sợ hãi mà khuất phục, hơn 80 triệu người dân Trung Quốc đã bị bức hại đến chết trong các chiến dịch (Đại cách mạng văn hóa, cải cách ruộng đất, đàn áp sinh viên 4/6/1989 tại Thiên An Môn, đàn áp Phật giáo Tây tạng, Cơ Đốc giáo…)
*6. Tội ác diệt chủng đang diễn ra trong xã hội*
Với nỗi lo sợ hoang tưởng và tâm độ kỵ to lớn, người đứng đầu ĐCSTQ là Giang Trạch Dân đã phát động một chiến dịch đàn áp tàn bạo lên những người tu luyện Pháp Luân Công, châm ngòi cho một cuộc bức hại thương tâm lên các học viên Pháp Luân Công tại Trung Quốc. Phong tỏa thông tin trên Internet, vu khống, xuyên tạc, phỉ báng Pháp Luân Công trên các phương tiện truyền thông khắp trong, ngoài Trung Quốc. Cuộc bức hại từ năm 1999 đến nay đã khiến vô số học viên Pháp Luân Công tại Trung Quốc bị giết hại, tàn tật, tâm thần và đặc biệt là bị mổ cướp nội tạng sống.
*7. Các thủ phạm cầm đầu đàn áp Pháp Luân Công*
(Đã bị Tòa Án Quốc Tế ở 30 quốc gia truy tố “tội diệt chủng” và “tội chống lại nhân loại”)
_Chúng tôi tin rằng, khi sự thật về cuộc bức hại Pháp Luân Công ở Trung Quốc bị phơi bày toàn bộ, cuộc bức hại sẽ chấm dứt, bởi một lẽ đơn giản là thế giới không thể nào dung thứ nó được. Việc những nhà lãnh đạo của ******** Trung Quốc đã đi xa tới mức này trong việc che đậy, giấu giếm những hành động của họ kể từ năm 1999 cho thấy rằng họ cũng tin vào điều này._
Tất cả các cấp của ĐCSTQ, bao gồm tòa án, phương tiện truyền thông, cảnh sát, cơ quan ngoại giao đều liên can đến chiến dịch đàn áp Pháp Luân Công. Nhiều giáo viên, chủ doanh nghiệp, đồng nghiệp, hàng xóm, và thậm chí là các thành viên trong gia đình cũng tiếp tay cho cuộc đàn áp những đồng bào của họ. Tuy nhiên, một vài cá nhân là chịu trách nhiệm chính cho việc phát động và chỉ huy cuộc đàn áp.
*GIANG TRẠCH DÂN* – Nguyên tổng bí thư kiêm chủ tịch nước Trung Quốc, vì quyền lực và lòng đố kỵ đã ra lệnh đàn áp Pháp Luân Công. Tại Trung Quốc Giang đang bị điều tra, con trai Giang bị cách chức, cháu trai, cháu rể và hàng ngàn phe cách của Giang bị bắt. Hành vi tà ác của Giang đã bị nhân loại và chính phủ các nước trên thế giới lên án. Hiện nay toàn án tối cao Trung Quốc đã chính thức thụ lý đơn của hơn 200.000 học viên Pháp Luân Công kiện Giang.
*CHU VĨNH KHANG* – Nguyên là ủy viên bộ chính trị, bộ trưởng bộ Công an. Đích thân Chu đi khắp Trung Quốc thúc giục các quan chức địa phương gia tăng đàn áp Pháp Luân Công. Hiện tại Chu đã bị kết án tù chung thân và bị tịch thu tài sản lên đến 14,5 tỉ đô la, vợ con và hơn 300 phe cánh của Chu cũng đã bị điều tra, bị bắt và cách chức. Ngày 11/6/2015 Tòa đã tuyên án tù chung thân đối với cựu bộ trưởng Công an Chu Vĩnh Khang
*TỪ TÀI HẬU* – Thượng tướng, Phó chủ tịch Quân uỷ trung ương, là người được Giang bổ nhiệm, theo lệnh của Giang, cho các bệnh viện quân đội mổ cướp nội tạng sống (không gây mê) hàng vạn học viên Pháp Luân Công. Từ đã bị bắt ngay trên giường bệnh khi đang điều trị ung thư bàng quang tại Viện quân y 103 ở Bắc Kinh và phải chết trong nhục nhã, tài sản của Từ bị tịch thu, vợ và con của y cũng đã bị bắt. Báo Quân Đội Nhân Dân Giải Phóng Trung Quốc hôm 16/3 đưa tin cái chết của Từ Tài Hậu đánh dấu sự kết thúc của một “cuộc đời đáng hổ thẹn và kinh bỉ”.
*LÝ ĐÔNG SINH* – thứ trưởng Bộ Công an chuyên phụ trách đàn áp Pháp Luân Công, ông ta cũng nguyên là Phó giám đốc đài truyền hình trung ương (CCTV) người đã dàn dựng vụ “Tự Thiêu Giả Mạo Ở Thiên An Môn”, nhằm vu khống học viên Pháp Luân Công, từ đó Trung Quốc gia tăng đàn áp. Lý đã bị bắt và bị kết án 15 năm tù.
Hiện nay , những quan chức tích cực theo Giang Trạch Dân đàn áp Pháp Luân Công có hơn 100.000 người đã bị bắt. Tất cả họ đều đã bị cách chức và tịch thu tài sản… Trong số đó có hàng vạn Cảnh sát, bí thư đảng cùng gia đình họ đã bị báo ứng, có người đã tự tử, người bị ung thư, người bị đột tử, người bị tan nạn chết, người bị sét đánh chết.v.v…
*8. Lương tri Khắp thế giới đã lên tiếng*
Những nỗ lực của các học viên Pháp Luân Công đã dần dần thức tỉnh lương tri của người dân trên khắp thế giới. Các tổ chức và giới nhân sỹ cũng đã bày tỏ tiếng nói phản đối cuộc đàn áp tàn bạo đang diễn ra đối với học viên Pháp Luân Công tại Trung Quốc.


----------



## Halona999 (12 Tháng chín 2017)

Cuốn sách thực sự giải đáp mọi ẩn đố trông vũ trụ, cuộc sống...


----------



## Halona999 (13 Tháng chín 2017)

tu luyện đã mang hạnh phúc đến cho gia đình


----------



## Halona999 (14 Tháng chín 2017)

hạnh phúc đã trở lại


----------



## Halona999 (15 Tháng chín 2017)

sống tu tâm hướng thiện mới là mục đích của cuộc đời


----------



## trinhngocminh16 (18 Tháng chín 2017)

Thanks chủ top, rất ý nghĩa


----------



## LanVy (23 Tháng chín 2017)

một cuốn sách đặc biệt đã thay đổi hoàn toàn cuộc đời họ và đưa họ trở lại với nhau một lần nữa


----------



## Meovangcuame (29 Tháng chín 2017)

Cuốn sách đặc biết ý nghĩa :-bd


----------

